# Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Guenther zum Schreiben von Pro DAFV



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2012)

*Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Guenther zum Schreiben von Pro DAFV​*


			
				Dr. Thomas Guenther schrieb:
			
		

> thomasguenther
> Just another WordPress.com site*Inmitten der Krise*Posted on 09/03/2012 | Leave a comment
> +++ Sonderberichterstattung +++
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Guenther zumn Schreiben von Pro DAFV*

*Hier bin ich dezidiert anderer Meinung als Dr. Thomas Guenther.*

Die 4 von ihm gelobten Präsidenten schreiben keine "Fischereigeschichte", sondern versuchen nur ihre eigene Machtbasis zu erhalten.

*Auch von diesen Herren wurde bisher kein einziger Grund genannt, warum man fusionieren MUSS - mit einer Stimme könnte man längst sprechen, wäre man angelpolitisch/inhaltlich wirklich einer Meinung.*

Und genau das ist ja der Knackpunkt dieses unsäglichen und unwürdigen "Fusionsschauspiels":
Grundlegende inhaltliche und angelpolitische Differenzen!!

*Und gerade wenn ein Verband wie der bayrische federführend an so einer Aktion beteiligt ist, MUSS zwingend vorher ein angelpolitischer Kurs festgeschrieben sein!!*

Dier Bayern - und gerade auch Herr Braun als Person (siehe Interview bei uns) - stehen für das unsägliche bayrische Abknüppelgebot, das in Bayern das abschlachten jeden der nicht explizit geschützten Fisches rechtlich zwingend vorschreibt.

Ich will niemand an der Spitze welchen Bundesverbandes auch immer, der so anglerfeindliche Positionen vertritt, einführt als Beamter und nachher als VDSF-Landesverbandspräsident weiterhhin fördert und gutheisst.

Ich will auch niemanden wir einen Herrn Weichenhahn, der ohne jede Diskussion und ohne jeden Beschluss mit den Anglern in seinem Verband eigenmächtig für seinen DAV-Landesverband postuliert, dass ein Verbleiben im DAV bei Scheitern einer Fusion nicht mehr sinnvoll sei.

Ich will auch niemanden wie Herrn Roese, der nur wegen der internen Probleme in Thüringen jeden einheitlichen Verband, egal unter welchen angelpolitischen Gesichtspunkten, fördern und unterstützen würde - auch wenn dabei am Ende wie in Bayern das gesetzlich geforderte abschlachten jeden Fisches rauskommen würde.

Ich will auch niemanden wie Herrn Brillowski, von dem bisher keinerlei Statement zur angelpolitischen Haltung veröffentlicht wurde..

*Und gerade explizit die Herren Manfred Braun, Karl-Heinz Brillowski, Dietrich Roese aus den VDSF-Verbänden haben vor ein paar Monaten noch Herrn Mohnert wiedergewählt (laut VDSF-Veröffentlichung ja EINSTIMMIG!!!)!!!*

Wieso sollte da auf einmal jetzt Besseres rauskommen, nur weil sie ihre Machbasis schwinden sehen und nun ihr Fähnchen in den Wind hängen??

*Von keinem einzigen der hier von Dr. Thomas Guenther glorifizierten Präsidenten und Verbände gab es bisher ein Statement dazu, für was ein Bundesverband - ob VDSF, DAV oder DAFV oder sonst einer - zukünftig angelpolitisch stehen soll.*

Und solange von den Funktionären/Verbänden dazu nichts kommt, können sie nicht erwarten, dass normale Angler ihnen auf diesem Irrweg folgen werden.

Damit können sie vielleicht die Mehrheit in ihren Organisationen weiterhin ruhig stellen und denen das Geld abknöpfen, mehr aber nicht.

*Ja, ich bin für eine Fusion.
Ohne jeden Zeitdruck!!
Nur mit festschreiben angelpolitischer Ziele und Grundhaltungen.*

Keiner der im obigen Beitrag Gelobten hat jedoch bis heute dazu auch nur ansatzweise geliefert..

*Also sind das nichts als geheuchelte Krokodilstränen auch gerade angesichts dessen, dass es sich hier mit um die stärksten Landesverbände BEIDER Lager handelt, die ja maßgeblich die Politik im jeweiligen Bundesverband mitbestimmten!!! *

Wie schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben:
Es geht nicht (nur) darum, Herrn Mohnert oder Herrn Markstein zu entmachten!!

Schon gar nicht durch die Leute, die dem Treiben ihrer Präsidenten jahrelang nicht nur zugesehen haben, sondern diese aktiv (gerade im Falle Mohnert erst vor ein paar Monaten!!) wiedergewählt haben.

Ebenfalls haben diese Leute mit der Initiative eine Satzung vorgelegt, die weiterhin die aktive Beteiligung der Angler verhindert und statt dessen das Präsidium unangemessen mächtig macht..

Ebenfalls haben genau diese gelobten Präsidenten Manfred Braun, Karl-Heinz Brillowski, Dietrich Roese und Eberhard Weichenhahn einen Verschmelzungsvertrag vorgelegt, der es ja erst *ERMÖGLICHT* hätte, dass Herr Mohnert wieder gewählt werden würde (wir berichteten) - Und jetzt jammern darüber?

*WIE PEINLICH IST DAS DENN!!!!!!!!!!*

Bevor diese Leute nicht eindeutige Statements zur Angelpolitik veröffentlichen, auf jeden Zeitdruck verzichten und eine klare Aussage zu einer verbandsseitig zu fördernden offenen Informations- und Diskussionkultur innerhalb des Verbandes und einer professionellen Öffentlichkeizsarbeit veröffentlichen, *solange sind diese Herren Manfred Braun, Karl-Heinz Brillowski, Dietrich Roese und Eberhard Weichenhahn auf Grund ihrer bisherigen Handlungen kein Stück vertrauenswürdig oder geeignet, eine Rolle in einem zukünftigen Bundesverband zu spielen.!!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Guenther zum Schreiben von Pro DAFV*

Zum Thema einheitlicher Verband/Grundlagen:

Was wohl viele auch inzwischen vergessen haben, ist dass gerade auch *die hier genannten VDSF-Landesverbandsfürsten ursächlich mit daran Schuld sind, dass es bis heute zu keiner gleichberechtigten Fusion auf Augenhöhe kam:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219858

Es war ja von der 12-Kommission bereits ein Grundlagenpapier erarbeitet worden, in dem angelpolitische Grundsätze angesprochen wurden und festgeschrieben werden sollten.

Dieses Papier wurde dann *MIT ZUSTIMMUNG Bayerns, Thüringens und Meckpomms* vom Präsidium des VDSF als "DAV-internes Diskussionspapier" diskreditiert und in den Papierkorb befördert, obwohl deren VDSF-Leute das Papier mit erarbeitet hatten!!!

Und spielte daraufhin keine Rolle mehr!!

Hier der Entwurf:
http://www.anglerverband.com/images...ier/2010-02-03-04_positionspapier_entwurf.pdf


Einen  einheitlichen Verband kann es aber nur geben, wenn wie damals von de 12er-Kommission gemeinsam erarbeitet solche angelpolitischen Grundsätze am Anfang stehen.

Und es dann zu einer vernünftigen Satzung kommt, und nicht zu dem Unfug, den  hier die Intitiative Pro DAFV vorgelegt hat.

Bessere Satzungen aus Anglerkreisen existieren und sind beiden Dachverbänden bekannt, wurden aber bis heute noch nicht mal diskutiert:
http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/satzungsentwurf-ii/ 

Solange Verbände und Funktionäre aus VDSF wie DAV weiterhin alles ignorieren, was sie zum einen selber einmal erarbeitet hatten (Grundsatzpapier 12er-Kommission) und Vorschläge aus der Anglerschaft, solange können die gerne weiter von einer geeinten Anglerschaft träumen!!

Sie werden aber höchstens einen einheitlichen Verband  für die Minderheit der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer erreichen, der weiterhin politisch wirkungslos sein wird..

*
Noch besteht die Chance, dass z. B. die Verbände und Funktionäre das ändern.*
Dass sie BEI NULL anfangen wirklich zu verhandeln.

Auf Grundlage des von der 12er-Kommission erarbeiten  Grundsatzpapieres.

Mit einer Satzung, die Information und Diskussion nicht nur einfach festschreibt, sondern das ausdrücklich fördert.

Mit klarem offenlegen aller geschäftlichen Dinge (VDSF-GmbH als Beispiel)..

Mit einer professionellen  Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.

Mit der Unterstützung aller normalen Formen der Angelei (die man nicht im einzelnen teilen muss, für deren Ausübung sich aber jeder Funktionär einsetzen sollte)..

Ich selber bin z. B. Spinn- und Meeresangler..

Ich werde aber immer für die Rechte zur Ausübung für ihre jeweilige Art zu angeln kämpfen von (und zwar unabhängig davon mit oder gegen welchen Verband):
Kochtopfanglern
Zurücksetzern
Stippern
Wettfischern
Carphuntern
Karpfenanglern
Zanderjägern
Welsanglern
Mefoanglern
Feierabendbieranglern
Halb- und Vollprofis (richtige und selbst ernannte)
Stressabbauanglern
Spannungsanglern
Fliegenfischern
Feederanglern
und
und
und

Und daher für den Abbau gesetzlicher Restriktionen als Grundvoraussetzung dafür, dass sich Gewässerbewirtschafter und Vereine an ihren Gewässern entscheiden können, was sie da wollen..

Gegen unsinnige Politik unserer Verbände!!

Für die Kooperation mit dem Naturschutz!!

Für eine bessere Darstellung von Anglern und dem Angeln in Medien, Politik und Gesellschaft..

Damit Angeln und die Angler auch in Deutschland noch wenigstens die Chance auf eine Zukunft haben..


----------



## flor61 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Guenther zum Schreiben von Pro DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Guenther zum Schreiben von Pro DAFV​*



|schild-g

das ist doch mal ein Kommentar, den ich gern gelesen habe und der die gegenwärtige Situation nachvollziehbar umschreibt und mich hoffnungsvoll für die Zukunft entläßt.
Was heißt hoffnungsvoll. Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, dann wundert es mich schon, daß die Angelschaft westlich der Elbe nicht ständig aufschreit, denn die Bedingungen, die denen geboten werden, haben doch mit lieberalem Volkssport nicht viel zu tun.
Und das hier im Osten keiner auf die Barrikaden geht, ist ja wohl klar, denn wir wollen, daß alles so bleibt wie es ist. Es könnte zwar punktuell hier und dort etwas gebessert werden, aber diese Wünsche sind Pille-Palle zu den Verhältnissen, die ausserhalb des DAV herrschen.
Also, meine persönliche Forderung wäre, daß die Westverbände dem DAV beitreten, ohne daß deswegen an den Grundsätzen unseres Verbandes etwas geändert wird, denn alles Andere ist eine Abkehr vom Volkssport-Gedanken.
Und wen dieser unelitäre Gedanke nicht gefällt, naja, für den weiß ich auch keinen Rat.

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Guenther zum Schreiben von Pro DAFV*



> Und das hier im Osten keiner auf die Barrikaden geht, ist ja wohl klar, denn wir wollen, daß alles so bleibt wie es ist


Die Mehrheit auch (auch gerade "im Osten") will sich dem VDSF anschliessen ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte!!!!

Und der Brandenburger DAV mauschelt mit den Bayern, die für ein gesetzliches Abknüppelgebot kämpfen.

*So oder so:
Gerade Angler wie Du, welche auf die alten DAV-Grundsätze setzen, werden sowohl vom DAV-Bundesverband wie auch gerade vom Brandenburger Landesverband da verraten!!*

Indem diese ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte sich dem VDSF anschliessen bzw. mit den Bayern zusammen gehen wollen.

Wer also von euch jetzt nicht auf die Barrikaden geht, darf nachher auch nicht jammern..


----------



## flor61 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Guenther zum Schreiben von Pro DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit auch (auch gerade "im Osten") will sich dem VDSF anschliessen ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte!!!!
> 
> Und der Brandenburger DAV mauschelt mit den Bayern, die für ein gesetzliches Abknüppelgebot kämpfen.
> 
> ...



Ich denke, wir sollten den heutigen Tag abwarten und die gefaßten Beschlüsse werten. Dann können wir entscheiden, ob wir "auf die Barrikaden" oder in die Kneipe gehen. Leider ist am Wasser noch nicht viel los.

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Guenther zum Schreiben von Pro DAFV*

Es steht ja nicht nur jetzt die DAV-Bund-HV an.

Im April tagt auch der Verbandsausschuss des VDF.

Dann werden wir sehen, ob diese Damen und Herren dann wie bisher auch weiterhin alles abnicken werden, was ihnen vom Präsidium vorgelegt wird - und erst wieder hinterher rummeckern..

Und auch der Brandenburger DAV hat ja noch ne HV anstehen - und müsste da eine Satzungsänderung beschliessen, um überhaupt wie vom Präsidium gewünscht und angekündigt bei Nichtübertritt in den VDSF aus dem DAV austreten zu können.

Da wird noch viel Unappetitliches passieren in den nächsten Wochen, wenn die Funktionäre und Verbände ihren K(r)ampf umd Pfründe, Macht und persönliche Eitelkeiten und gegen die Interessen der Angler so weiter fortsetzen werden, wie wir das bisher in den letzten 2 Jahren verfolgen durften..

Und wenn sie auf diesen Versammlungen (natürlich wieder ohne vorher die Angler zu fragen oder zu informieren) gefasst haben, kanst Du gleich in die Kneipe gehen - um dann noch auf die Barrikaden zu gehen, ist es dann zu spät.

Vor allem da das die Mehrheit bei der Minderheit der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer in VDSF und DAV ja auch genauso will, sonst hätten sie ja nicht immer wieder Funktionäre gewählt, die das so treiben....


----------



## Debilofant (10. März 2012)

*AW: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Guenther zum Schreiben von Pro DAFV*

Mit dem öffentlichen Brief der Initiativgruppe Pro DAFV sollte die Personalie Mohnert in verantwortlicher Funktion für irgendwelche Verbandsfragen hoffentlich erledigt sein. Rote Karte, die allerdings noch formaler Umsetzung bzw. ggf. nachdrücklicher Durchsetzung harrt.

@ Thomas9904: Ein übermäßiges bzw. rundum ausgesprochenes Lob würde ich dem Kommentar von Dr. Guenther nicht entnehmen. Mir scheinen bei seiner Betrachtung eher die Grundvoraussetzungen und Rahmenbedingungen zur Umsetzung des inzwischen von zahlreichen Baustopps gebeutelten Projekts im Fokus gestanden zu haben. Eine weitergehende Bestimmung bzw. inhaltliche Würdigung des derzeit eingeschlagenen Kurses samt womöglich anstehender Kursänderungen hätte zweifelsohne den Rahmen gesprengt bzw. letztlich den Blick darauf verstellt, dass nunmehr immerhin zumindest verbandsübergreifend die (späte) Einsicht gewonnen worden ist, dass es so wie bisher, insbesondere im beschämenden Angesicht des zuletzt wieder zu beklagenden Verhaltens des VDSF-Präsidiums, auf keinen Fall zielführend gelingen kann und wird.

Dass solch eine Erkenntnis überhaupt (noch) und vor allem bei einigen/weiteren VDSF-Funktionären gereift ist, und diese dann auch noch solch eine Verlautbarung in Gestalt der nachzulesenden Missbilligung erfährt, wie sie unmissverständlicher kaum sein könnte, ist als regelrechte Zäsur allein eine Kommentierung wert. Ob und inwieweit die verbandsinterne Nibelungentreue damit auch inhaltlich aufgekündigt wurde, steht dann allerdings, worauf Du selbst ja sofort hingewiesen hast, auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.

Inhaltlich wage ich dann derzeit auch keine zuversichtlichen Prognosen. Skeptisch stimmt (auch) mich etwa allein die bayrische Personalie Braun, denn in Anbetracht der dort zu verantwortenden restriktiven Kursausrichtung der letzten Jahre (unsägliches Abknüppelgebot) ist die Frage bzw. Befürchtung, ob im Ergebnis bestenfalls der sprichwörtliche Teufel mit dem Belzebub ausgetrieben wäre, mehr als berechtigt.

Da hilft wohl nur, die 4 unterzeichneten Herren einmal vorab journalistisch ins Gebet zu nehmen bzw. Ihnen die Gelegenheit zu geben, sich einmal dazu zu erklären, was jeder von Ihnen sich inhaltlich an Zielen/Leitlinien konkret vorstellt oder sie womöglich gar unisono seit geraumer Zeit befürworten, und inwieweit dies als Verbesserung/Behauptung/Wahrung/Einschränkung/Verschlechterung anglerischer Interessen zu sehen ist.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Guenther zum Schreiben von Pro DAFV*



> Da hilft wohl nur, die 4 unterzeichneten Herren einmal vorab journalistisch ins Gebet zu nehmen bzw. Ihnen die Gelegenheit zu geben, sich einmal dazu zu erklären, was jeder von Ihnen sich inhaltlich an Zielen/Leitlinien konkret vorstellt oder sie womöglich gar unisono seit geraumer Zeit befürworten, und inwieweit dies als Verbesserung/Behauptung/Wahrung/Einschränkung/Verschlechterung anglerischer Interessen zu sehen ist.


Diesen Damen und Herren waren anglerische Interessen doch schon immer egal, wie sich hier schön eschliesst:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=236942

Sie sehen sich als Vertreter der Gewässerbewirtschafter, nicht der Angler.

Wie sollen diese Damen und Herren dann also Auskunft geben können über anglerische Interessen?

Und die Angler sind dumm genug, diese Damen und Herren auch noch zu bezahlen..


----------



## kxxxkfxx (10. März 2012)

*AW: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Guenther zum Schreiben von Pro DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Diesen Damen und Herren waren anglerische Interessen doch schon immer egal, wie sich hier schön eschliesst:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=236942
> 
> Sie sehen sich als Vertreter der Gewässerbewirtschafter, nicht der Angler.
> ...



Zitat Landesfischereiverband Bayern:
"Der Landesfischereiverband Bayern e.V. ist die Dachorganisation der bayerischen Fischer. Er vertritt *Angel- und Berufsfischer*."

Es liegt also in der Natur der Sache, dass Braun mehr als nur die Angler im Fokus hat. Das ist exakt seine Aufgabe und auch ein anderer Präsident wäre den gleichen Zwängen unterworfen.

Die absolute Mehrzahl der bayerischen Fischereivereine, in denen die Angler organisiert sind, sind Gewässerbewirtschafter. Es ist schlichtweg in deren Interesse, diesbezüglich gut vertreten zu werden.

Wer einen deutschlandweiten, gemeinsamen Verband will, muss den Kompromiss wagen, alle Landesverbände unter Berücksichtigung ihrer regionalen Eigenheiten zu integrieren.

Für Bayern bedeutet dies sicherlich, sein Fischereigesetz umzuformulieren. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man hier eine für alle Seiten akzeptable Lösung findet.
Andererseits müssen sich die anderen Bundesländer darüber im Klaren sein, dass mit Bayern kein Freibrief zum Spassangeln zu machen ist. Dazu erkenne ich auch keine Mehrheit in der Anglerschaft.

Jeder Verband lebt von Kompromissen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. März 2012)

*AW: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Guenther zum Schreiben von Pro DAFV*



krickfan schrieb:


> Zitat Landesfischereiverband Bayern:
> "Der Landesfischereiverband Bayern e.V. ist die Dachorganisation der bayerischen Fischer. Er vertritt *Angel- und Berufsfischer*."
> 
> Es liegt also in der Natur der Sache, dass Braun mehr als nur die Angler im Fokus hat. Das ist exakt seine Aufgabe und auch ein anderer Präsident wäre den gleichen Zwängen unterworfen.




Wäre es dann nicht sinnvoll einen bayr. Verband explizit für Angler(Sportfischer) zu gründen und aus diesem Anti-Anglerverband auszutreten?|kopfkrat



krickfan schrieb:


> Jeder Verband lebt von Kompromissen.



Bei dieser abgedroschenen Phrase war es fast schon schade um die Buchstaben.

PS und OT: Haste schon Rückmeldung von der Behörde?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Guenther zum Schreiben von Pro DAFV*



			
				krickfan schrieb:
			
		

> Andererseits müssen sich die anderen Bundesländer darüber im Klaren sein, dass mit Bayern kein Freibrief zum Spassangeln zu machen ist.


Wenn ich in Bayern nur noch angeln darf, solange es keinen Spass macht, soll mir Bayern samt seinem Fischereiverband den Buckel runterrutschen.

Ich bin Angler und werde das weiterhin aus Spass am Angeln machen - egal was bayrische Fischervertreter dazu meinen.

Und als Vertreter der Angler werde ich nur solche akezptieren, die *für* Angeln und Angler in all seinen Formen kämpfen und nicht solche wie die bayrischen Fischereiverbände, die gegen die Angler kämpfen.

Und das gleiche gilt für einen möglichen Bundesverband.

Der muss ich für Angler engagieren und nicht wie Bayern gegen sie..

Ich werde aber so oder so immer für die Rechte zur Ausübung für ihre jeweilige Art zu angeln kämpfen von (und zwar unabhängig davon mit oder gegen welchen Verband):
Kochtopfanglern
Zurücksetzern
Stippern
Wettfischern
Carphuntern
Karpfenanglern
Zanderjägern
Welsanglern
Mefoanglern
Feierabendbieranglern
Halb- und Vollprofis (richtige und selbst ernannte)
Stressabbauanglern
Spannungsanglern
Fliegenfischern
Feederanglern
und
und
und

Und daher für den Abbau gesetzlicher Restriktionen als Grundvoraussetzung dafür, dass sich Gewässerbewirtschafter und Vereine an ihren Gewässern entscheiden können, was sie da wollen..

Gegen unsinnige Politik unserer Verbände!!

Für die Kooperation mit dem Naturschutz!!

Für eine bessere Darstellung von Anglern und dem Angeln in Medien, Politik und Gesellschaft..

Damit Angeln und die Angler auch in Deutschland noch wenigstens die Chance auf eine Zukunft haben..


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Guenther zum Schreiben von Pro DAFV*



Debilofant schrieb:


> Ein übermäßiges bzw. rundum ausgesprochenes Lob würde ich dem Kommentar von Dr. Guenther nicht entnehmen. Mir scheinen bei seiner Betrachtung eher die Grundvoraussetzungen und Rahmenbedingungen zur Umsetzung des inzwischen von zahlreichen Baustopps gebeutelten Projekts im Fokus gestanden zu haben.



Genau das lese ich auch aus seinem Kommentar.

Ich frage aber allen Ernstes, ob es hilfreich ist einen der zweifellos völlig überforderten Architekten zu feuern und dann voller Euphorie ein modernes Hochhaus auf ein vollkommen marodes Fundament zu stellen.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (10. März 2012)

*AW: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Guenther zum Schreiben von Pro DAFV*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wäre es dann nicht sinnvoll einen bayr. Verband explizit für Angler(Sportfischer) zu gründen und aus diesem Anti-Anglerverband auszutreten?|kopfkrat



Erkennst Du in der bayerischen Anglerschaft signifikante Unzufriedenheit mit ihrem Landesverband? Ich nicht.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> PS und OT: Haste schon Rückmeldung von der Behörde?



Völlige Funkstille. Zu beiden Anfragen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Guenther zum Schreiben von Pro DAFV*



> Erkennst Du in der bayerischen Anglerschaft signifikante Unzufriedenheit mit ihrem Landesverband? Ich nicht.


Ich auch nicht - geht ja auch nicht, da bayrische Angler nicht organisiert sind - nur die bayrischen Sportfischer...


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. März 2012)

*AW: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Guenther zum Schreiben von Pro DAFV*



krickfan schrieb:


> Erkennst Du in der bayerischen Anglerschaft signifikante Unzufriedenheit mit ihrem Landesverband? Ich nicht.




Kann ich von hier nicht einschätzen.

Das klang hier so:


krickfan schrieb:


> Es liegt also in der Natur der Sache, dass Braun mehr als nur die Angler  im Fokus hat. Das ist exakt seine Aufgabe und auch ein anderer  Präsident wäre den gleichen Zwängen unterworfen.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (10. März 2012)

*AW: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Guenther zum Schreiben von Pro DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht - geht ja auch nicht, da bayrische Angler nicht organisiert sind - nur die bayrischen Sportfischer...



Den Unterschied, den Du da konstruierst, habe ich noch nie verstanden.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (10. März 2012)

*AW: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Guenther zum Schreiben von Pro DAFV*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kann ich von hier nicht einschätzen.
> 
> Das klang hier so:



Die meisten bayerischen Vereine haben eigene Gewässerabschnitte/Gewässer gekauft oder gepachtet. Sie sind damit automatisch nicht nur Angelvereine, sondern Fischereivereine im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes (Erstellung von Besatzplänen, Betrieb eigener Aufzuchtteiche etc.). Deshalb ist es zumindest in Bayern aus meiner Sicht durchaus sinnvoll, Angeln und Fischerei gemeinsam zu betrachten/vertreten.

In anderen Gebieten Deutschlands, insbesondere in den Neuen Bundesländern, ist die Situation zu großen Teilen ganz anders. Das liegt sowohl an teils besseren Gewässerstrukturen (mehr Naturbelassenheit, mehr Wasserfläche), anderen Eigentumsverhältnissen als auch an erheblich geringerem Beangelungsdruck.

Ein gemeinsamer Verband müsste darum offen für die Vertretung aller Interessen. Das ist sicher nicht einfach.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. März 2012)

*AW: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Guenther zum Schreiben von Pro DAFV*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ein gemeinsamer Verband müsste darum offen für die Vertretung aller Interessen.



Aber nicht für die Interessen von Berufsfischern.
Ergo hat der bayrische Verband eigentlich nix in einem gesamtdeutschen Anglerverband zu suchen, da er auch Berufsfischer vertritt und deren Interessen sich wohl von denen der Angler(in den anderen Teilen DEs) unterscheidet.|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Guenther zum Schreiben von Pro DAFV*

So ist es..

Ich als Angler will gut bewirtschaftete Gewässer zum möglichst freien und preiswerten  angeln.

Ob die Gewässer dann von einem Verein, einem Berufsfischer, dem Staat  oder auch der freiwilligen Feuerwehr oder dem Sozialamt bewirtschaftet werden, ist mir erstmal komplett wurscht..

Daher brauche ich als Angler auch keinen Fischereiverband, der Berufsfischer und Gewässerbewirtschafter vertritt.

Ich brauche einen Anglerverband, der Angler vertritt..


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Guenther zum Schreiben von Pro DAFV*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber nicht auch die von Berufsfischern.
> Ergo hat der bayrische Verband eigentlich nix in einem gesamtdeutschen Anglerverband zu suchen, da er auch Berufsfischer vertritt und deren Interessen sich wohl von denen der Angler(in den anderen Teilen DEs) unterscheidet.|kopfkrat



Das ist beileibe nicht nur in Bayern so, das gibt es auch in NRW.

Bisher war mir die Diskussion um Sportfischer, Fischer und Angler schlichtweg zu dusselig. Ich denke wir haben andere Aufreger als sowas.

In einem Punkt allerdings sehe ich die Verbandelung mit Berufsfischern als extrem schädlich. Das ist die Kormoranproblematik, wo sich die Verbände vor den Karren der Berufsfischer spannen lassen und viele Angler gedankenlos Hurra schreien.

Das tun aber auch Verbände, die vornehmlich für die Angler stehen. 

Unterm Strich bleibt zu bemerken:

Ein gechaßter Präsident macht noch keine fruchtbare Fusion.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Guenther zum Schreiben von Pro DAFV*



> Ein gechaßter Präsident macht noch keine fruchtbare Fusion


Aber vielleicht eine furchtbare (für Angler jedenfalls..)????


----------



## kxxxkfxx (10. März 2012)

*AW: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Guenther zum Schreiben von Pro DAFV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In einem Punkt allerdings sehe ich die Verbandelung mit Berufsfischern als extrem schädlich. Das ist die Kormoranproblematik, wo sich die Verbände vor den Karren der Berufsfischer spannen lassen und viele Angler gedankenlos Hurra schreien.



Kannst Du das etwas konkretisieren. Das würde ich gern verstehen.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (10. März 2012)

*AW: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Guenther zum Schreiben von Pro DAFV*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ergo hat der bayrische Verband eigentlich nix in einem gesamtdeutschen Anglerverband zu suchen, da er auch Berufsfischer vertritt und deren Interessen sich wohl von denen der Angler(in den anderen Teilen DEs) unterscheidet.|kopfkrat



Dummerweise ist der bayerische Verband einer der finanzstärksten. Den wird man auf jeden Fall an Bord haben wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Guenther zum Schreiben von Pro DAFV*



> Dummerweise ist der bayerische Verband einer der finanzstärksten. Den wird man auf jeden Fall an Bord haben wollen.



Ich nicht...

Einen Bundesverband, bei dem es um Kohle, Gewässerbewirtschafter und Berufsfischer geht statt um Angeln und Angler -  und der deswegen den bayrischen  Fischereiverband an Bord haben will - den brauch ich eh nicht als Angler..

Ich brauche einen richtigen Anglerverband.

Und die Bayern also (wie jeden anderen Landesverband auch, ob DAV oder VDSF) auch nur dann in einem Bundesverband für Angler, wenn sie sich entsprechend entwickeln von einem Fischerei- zu einem Anglerverband. 

Und dann endlich für Angler und das Angeln eintreten statt für Fischerei und Gewässerbewirtschafter..


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Guenther zum Schreiben von Pro DAFV*



krickfan schrieb:


> Kannst Du das etwas konkretisieren. Das würde ich gern verstehen.



Kannst Du hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=225494&highlight=Berufsfischer

lesen. Können wir da gerne auch weiter diskutieren. Hier wäre das zu sehr am Thema vorbei.


----------

